# Movie Style Spiccato Patterns - Video and Midi file links



## Daniel James (Jul 10, 2011)

Everything removed at request.

Dan


----------



## Ed (Jul 10, 2011)

Cool idea Dan, have you thought about doing more of these and also selling them? You seem to knock em out quite quickly :D


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 10, 2011)

I love the idea of introducing the tremolos under the spiccati., very clever!


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 10, 2011)

Ed @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> Cool idea Dan, have you thought about doing more of these and also selling them? You seem to knock em out quite quickly :D



You mean making Midi packs to go along with demo videos? 

I'd make sure the videos would always be free though 

Dan


----------



## Ed (Jul 10, 2011)

Daniel James @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> You mean making Midi packs to go along with demo videos?



I mean make a short track just to "sell" the MIDI files to, the video would be free but then eventually you'd have lots of these tutorials with MIDI files and newbies in particular would find it worthwhile to buy. I know I would have loved to be able to buy such things when I was starting! Just a thought :D I guess it would depend how popular this one is.


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah I think I will test the water with this one  if it picks up then its a great idea. Like you say it might be a good way for people to learn....although teaching people my process might be bad for the industry XD

Dan


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 10, 2011)

Also due to sample library restrictions I couldn't release individual tracks however I think I could get away with including mixed audio stems for the packs...so people can get an idea how each section works by itself....good/bad idea?

Dan


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 10, 2011)

Ashermusic @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> I love the idea of introducing the tremolos under the spiccati., very clever!



+1

And not only there. Tremolos are very much alive and can be useful in so many situations to make a cool sound.... . Have you listend to my slur runs example?


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 10, 2011)

germancomponist @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> Ashermusic @ Sun Jul 10 said:
> 
> 
> > I love the idea of introducing the tremolos under the spiccati., very clever!
> ...



No, you posted those a while ago when I was swamped.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 10, 2011)

Ashermusic @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> germancomponist @ Sun Jul 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Ashermusic @ Sun Jul 10 said:
> ...



Oh, Jay, here is the link: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21815

Daniel,

I think you had a good idea to sell your midis! Why not? o/~


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 10, 2011)

germancomponist @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> Ashermusic @ Sun Jul 10 said:
> 
> 
> > germancomponist @ Sun Jul 10 said:
> ...



Haha well why I currently am in need of a bit of extra money I don't want to come across as desperate or unfair.

Dan


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 10, 2011)

Daniel, you know that some companies are selling midis for many years and are owning good money with this. So, to do this is absolutely normal.

Good luck!


----------



## Ed (Jul 10, 2011)

Daniel James @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> Also due to sample library restrictions I couldn't release individual tracks however I think I could get away with including mixed audio stems for the packs...so people can get an idea how each section works by itself....good/bad idea?



Good idea, just don't mix down stuff where you only use one or two hits i'd say. I dont see why it would be bad if you had a violins spicc stem and a cellos spicc stem. I think you'd have to judge it based on the material. If you made something similar with your DOW2 demo, you could ask CS for permission to release stems for each section even if it was quite isolated in some parts, I think theres a strong chance they'd say yes as its basically marketing for them, if not, no bother.


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 10, 2011)

Ed @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> Daniel James @ Sun Jul 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Also due to sample library restrictions I couldn't release individual tracks however I think I could get away with including mixed audio stems for the packs...so people can get an idea how each section works by itself....good/bad idea?
> ...



Well perhaps a String stem a Brass Stem a Percussion Stem and a Synth Stem..again depending on the material that will normally be enough to be considered a musical context.

Dan


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 10, 2011)

germancomponist @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> Ashermusic @ Sun Jul 10 said:
> 
> 
> > germancomponist @ Sun Jul 10 said:
> ...



I like some of it quite a bit but some of it sounds a little out of control.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 10, 2011)

Ashermusic @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> I like some of it quite a bit but some of it sounds a little out of control.



Oh, but I had controlled all notes. Yeah, as I said, tremolos are very much alive. o-[][]-o


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 10, 2011)

germancomponist @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> Ashermusic @ Sun Jul 10 said:
> 
> 
> > I like some of it quite a bit but some of it sounds a little out of control.
> ...



I found (like in my vid) that the tremolos add a sense of the room to a passage...not sure why xD

Dan


----------



## oxo (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Hans Zimmer Stlye Spiccato Patterns - Video and Midi file links*

good idea, but too late for me. i realized only months before the exercise with your fantastic video.

http://www.box.net/shared/mquvgcjres


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Jul 10, 2011)

Love your tutorials! Great job!
And the ringing phone is the cherry on the cream!
in my opinion......


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 10, 2011)

Hans Scheffler @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> Love your tutorials! Great job!
> And the ringing phone is the cherry on the cream!
> in my opinion......



HAHAHAHA I love this post!


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 10, 2011)

DUDE,

if u need $$ i would suggest creating patches related to film-score on the products u review. 
for sampled ones then make multis. 
and or multis with midi drums (construction kits)
i would buy them  
u def have a keen for making "that" modern film sound. 

also, a blogspot with advertisment with all your videos. 

anyways, your videos are very cool. nice job.

or ask this guy licensing fee for you naming rights :mrgreen: 
http://site.danieljamesmusic.com/


----------



## Ed (Jul 10, 2011)

gsilbers @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> or ask this guy licensing fee for you naming rights :mrgreen:
> http://site.danieljamesmusic.com/



Yea, I went there once trying to find Dans site :D hahah I was confused for a bit.


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 10, 2011)

Ed @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> gsilbers @ Sun Jul 10 said:
> 
> 
> > or ask this guy licensing fee for you naming rights :mrgreen:
> ...



It sucks having a pretty common name...particually when the other ones are all musicians too xD


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 10, 2011)

Daniel,

Great video tutorial!

- Mike


----------



## TARI (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Hans Zimmer Stlye Spiccato Patterns - Video and Midi file links*

Great tutorial Daniel!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## cozzabucks (Jul 11, 2011)

....and another vote of confidence - you have a great style and an ability to be very clear and concise when talking about the industry techniques that so many people want to understand and use.
I'd say charge away and make some money from it!
(Mind you, people have asked me if thy can buy some of my tracks and I usually end up giving them away, so I'm probably not the most efficient business model!!)


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 11, 2011)

Cheers for the kind words guys, I like being able to help out where I can  

Surprisingly this little pack has been pretty popular, it is definitely something for me to try more of in the future, although I'm not going to spam the treatment with all my tracks...just the ones people want to know how I did XD

Dan


----------



## ptrickf (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Hans Zimmer Stlye Spiccato Patterns - Video and Midi file links*

Very interesting - thanks for sharing.

Patrick.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jul 11, 2011)

I watched this back in April - and just last week I came back to it while trying to get a good, repetitive sound. I wasn't trying to make Zimmer Spiccs, but the principles were still helpful.

It's an excellent resource!


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 11, 2011)

JonFairhurst @ Mon Jul 11 said:


> I watched this back in April - and just last week I came back to it while trying to get a good, repetitive sound. I wasn't trying to make Zimmer Spiccs, but the principles were still helpful.
> 
> It's an excellent resource!



Yeah the principles of the technique are exactly the thing I wanted to get across, I'm guessing some people need to see the midis to understand it a bit clearer...perhaps I dont articulate it well enough in my videos xD

Dan


----------



## Antibalas HiFi (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Hans Zimmer Stlye Spiccato Patterns - Video and Midi file links*

just purchased!

It would be a big plus if you tossed your Ableton session in there as well, as I know that you made important tweaks that aren't carried over in the MIDI files. As for compatibility, I would be able to open most of the session, and everything else I can simply recreate as I would anyway. Just something to consider... I would even pay extra.

In any case, thanks - this is fantastic! If you made a business around this, I would buy every single one.

Nathan


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Dan, just wanted to chime in and say a big THANK YOU for making this video! You reminded me to use more counterpoint, and I've been applying the process you describe in my current rhythmic string lines.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Hans Zimmer Stlye Spiccato Patterns - Video and Midi file links*

Thanks for the device. Can deconstruct and study this


----------



## adg21 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Hans Zimmer Stlye Spiccato Patterns - Video and Midi file links*

I also took a peek at this. woudl also be cool to see Ableton file but MIDI is good enough. Cheers for this


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Hans Zimmer Stlye Spiccato Patterns - Video and Midi file links*



adg21 @ Tue Jul 12 said:


> I also took a peek at this. woudl also be cool to see Ableton file but MIDI is good enough. Cheers for this



I actually wanted to include the Ableton file but you can only upload certain file types to bandcamp, I will shoot them an email to see if there is a work around.

Dan


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Hans Zimmer Stlye Spiccato Patterns - Video and Midi file links*

wow i havent heard the final version till now. the one in the daw video sounded different. now sounds very nice!
u should do tutorials like this for different production techniques that its more advance the all the intro crap out there which still teaches how to bounce or how does an EQ work :roll: 
musical sound desgin for filmscores and composing with modern sounds/hybrid scores. 
id buy it! 
maybe peter alexander would be interested  
well, just throwing it out there cause u seem to like making them and many folks like watching them and are very interested. 
but maybe its me. dunno, i think its a nice niche no one is filling.


----------



## respho (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks and just purchased.

What is the difference between the MIDI and Ableton session? What are the important mix settings?


----------



## organix (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Hans Zimmer Stlye Spiccato Patterns - Video and Midi file links*

Thanks Daniel for all your effort. Just purchased as I read here.
I don't know where you take all the time for such great videos and sound samples to make. Respect.

regards
Markus


----------



## ricother (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Hans Zimmer Stlye Spiccato Patterns - Video and Midi file links*



Daniel James @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> mainly because im poor right now



Definitely not good times for musicians if such talented artist as Daniel is poor. :cry: 

Sorry for the off topic.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jul 13, 2011)

Cool vid, Dan! 

Great idea, the tremelos!


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 13, 2011)

respho @ Wed Jul 13 said:


> Thanks and just purchased.
> 
> What is the difference between the MIDI and Ableton session? What are the important mix settings?



There is not much difference except all the midis will be loaded, along with any track automation I may have done (which in this case is not much)

Cheers again for the kind words guys....I actually make most of my videos, post on forums, create artwork etc when I'm on a food break from the big job I'm working on right now.....cause I love you all 

Dan


----------



## smalltownpoet (Jul 20, 2011)

says the video is private :(


----------



## adg21 (Jul 20, 2011)

Daniel James @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> Everything removed at request.
> 
> Dan


Oh dear what happened?


----------



## PMortise (Jul 20, 2011)

adg21 @ Wed Jul 20 said:


> Daniel James @ Sun Jul 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Everything removed at request.
> ...



+1


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 21, 2011)

Nothing too serious. I just didnt want to be treading on anyones toes.

Dan


----------



## Antibalas HiFi (Jul 24, 2011)

Does this mean you won't be making more? :(


----------



## madbulk (Jul 24, 2011)

Does this mean you aren't going to tell us why you took it down?


----------



## vicontrolu (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey Dan, 

I couldnt see the video tutorial, i just came back from holidays and just seen your "moved at request" message. 

Any chance to have a look at it? some sample at least?

thanks!


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey Guys,

This particular video wont be back anytime soon however I am planning on other videos in the near future...I am having an excitingly busy spell of work 

Dan


----------



## Patrick_Gill (Jul 26, 2011)

Daniel James @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> Yeah I think I will test the water with this one  if it picks up then its a great idea. Like you say it might be a good way for people to learn....although teaching people my process might be bad for the industry XD
> 
> Dan




Ah, I wouldn't say it's bad for the industry overly. I personally like to inspire.. As you said also its a good way for people to learn, and it seems to have done you more favours on the promo side. Although of course you don't want to tell all of your industry secrets, its good to retain a certain Myth about your technique. 


Patrick.,


----------

